# Need Concrete Work Soon



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Need some recommendations for somebody to replace about 3 sections of driveway. This may involve removing the old sections and putting some dirt in large holes under the drive. My driveway is on a slope and rain water has dug under it in places.
It may also require some creative thinking to make sure it doesn't happen again. Something like a lip on the sides or possibly a drainage grate.
Anybody have any good experience with having concrete work done ?


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Please call me at 251-978-7968 or PM me. I have a concrete construction and currently doing concrete work in Pace, Gulf Breeze and Pensacola. I would be more than happy to discuss. Thank you

Tie 1 On


----------

